# Fluoride dangers and tea



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

2 years ago I got off coffee successfully because it was working against my IBS and started drinking teas. I've been loving my green teas, black teas, white teas, and I drink them 2-4 times a day, and now I see there is emerging news about how high teas are in fluoride and some serious health risks and even cancer associated with fluoride. Fluoride is very toxic and unfortunately it is put in some city water supplies but it is naturally occurring in TEA! In high doses, very high. The list of dangers that come with fluoride are frightening. Here are some articles: http://www.bruha.com/pfpc/html/green_tea___.html http://www.wholly-water.com/fluoride.risk.htm http://www.mercola.com/2002/feb/9/fluoride_safety3.htm http://www.fluoridealert.org/


----------

